# London to the beach



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

The weather is so nice. I am desperate to take my son out of London to the beach, which we both love. What's the easiest beach, with sand, to get to from London by train.

I do not have a car so do not, I repeat, do not tell me about beaches you have to drive to.

I live on the train line to Brighton but would really prefer SAND. I can go on other train routes of course.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 1, 2013)

Southend?


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

I was thinking about Southend. It's a bit of a pain as I have to get all the way across London to get the train there but I think it's the easiest journey I can think of to sand and sea.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 1, 2013)

Frinton on Sea?


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

No fake beaches please. I am South African and have never quite adapted to the fact that most of the beaches in this country don't have fine white sand and warm sea.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 1, 2013)

If you don't mind a bit more travel you can go London to Bournemouth direct from Waterloo. Plenty of sand there.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Frinton on Sea?


 

You have to, like for Southend, get to Liverpool St. So is Frinton or Southend quicker?


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> If you don't mind a bit more travel you can go London to Bournemouth direct from Waterloo. Plenty of sand there.


 

Not a bad idea as Waterloo is easy for me to get to. How many hours does that take? How big is Bournemouth, can you walk from the station to the beach with a 3 year old?


----------



## xes (Jul 1, 2013)

Train to Chichester, Bus to West Wittering. Might be a bit of a faff with a kid in tow and any luggage you take. Lovely sandy beach though.


----------



## xes (Jul 1, 2013)

Lots of places Norfolk way which have nice beaches.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 1, 2013)

Bournemouth is probably closet to what you're looking for - particularly if you head towards Sandbanks.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2013)

xes said:


> Train to Chichester, Bus to West Wittering. Might be a bit of a faff with a kid in tow and any luggage you take. Lovely sandy beach though.


pretty sure its this - west wittering

slightly further is norfolk coast - again as xes says

west wittering gets pretty rammed, but if you walk around to the second half of the beach around the headland that bit usually has lots of space - its this headland sticking out below that has a lot more space on it


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

xes said:


> Train to Chichester, Bus to West Wittering. Might be a bit of a faff with a kid in tow and any luggage you take. Lovely sandy beach though.


 

No two leg journeys, there's already a leg in London to get to the station.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 1, 2013)

Bournemouth 2 hours from Waterloo and about a 20/30 minute walk to beach


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Bournemouth is probably closet to what you're looking for - particularly if you head towards Sandbanks.


 

Looks nice. But how do I get there from the station and how many hours by train? Sorry, I could spend some time looking this up, may still do, but the joy of the internet is having people tell you.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks, RedDragon, you beat me to it.

I could get a cab from the station to that beach I'd imagine?


----------



## xes (Jul 1, 2013)

Train to Minehead? Station is practically on the beach.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

xes said:


> Train to Minehead? Station is practically on the beach.


 

Does the train go to Minehead, thought there was a bus journey in that route somewhere? Or maybe that's just to a rave in Butlins


----------



## whoha (Jul 1, 2013)

Weymouth is 3 hours on the train and less than 5 minutes walk from beach.


----------



## Thora (Jul 1, 2013)

xes said:


> Train to Minehead? Station is practically on the beach.


That's just the West Somerset steam train though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 1, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Not a bad idea as Waterloo is easy for me to get to. How many hours does that take? How big is Bournemouth, can you walk from the station to the beach with a 3 year old?


 
About 2 hours I think. I'm not sure on the rest but google maps should answer that. I used to love going to Bournemouth as a kiddy.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

Weymouth, Bournemouth and Southend all sounding like I could do it. Probably would be best if I could stay a night somewhere, but that would be a one off. 

It really is an arse getting out of London without a car for day trips, I am getting a license this year if it kills me.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

Thora said:


> That's just the West Somerset steam train though.


 

I've been on it, can't remember how long it takes. But one leg journeys are my preference as getting to a train station in London from where we live takes almost an hour.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 1, 2013)

xes said:


> Train to Minehead? Station is practically on the beach.


 
slight snag, the train to minehead is a steam railway (west somerset railway) and it does not run from the main line station at taunton (they do occasionally run special trains through to minehead from the 'real' railway but it's not often.)

you can book through from first great western to minehead - change at taunton station then first bus 28 (takes over an hour to minehead, bus picks up in the station car park at taunton) but it's a bit of a long way from London.  Transport Direct says best journey time is about 3 1/2 hours from Paddington.

you could change at bishops lydeard (southern terminus of the WSR) for the west somerset railway to Minehead (bus 28 stops adjacent to the WSR station)


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2013)

nagapie said:


> No fake beaches please. I am South African and have never quite adapted to the fact that most of the beaches in this country don't have fine white sand and warm sea.


west wittering has a funny mix of warm currents and cold ones which is kind of entertaining when a cold one hits you! 
im not sure i would swim too near London (southend for example)...tbh the sea is pretty polluted all around the south east coasts... even in places as far as cornwall it can be bad on certain days. 

its a shame as we are an island with so much coastline, but none of it is much fun to actually swim in from. 

i wonder if fresh water river swimming is the way to go, but ive yet to find a good spot in the south east ---- the water's clean up in scotland but fucking freezing. 


...sigh...id love to be on holiday right now....for a month...or seven.....


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

No, no changes. 

Thanks people, I had not even considered Weymouth or Bournemouth as I really don't know much about the country outside of London. Of course you would all be better people if you'd offer to drive me and the small one there, I can always dream.


----------



## Thora (Jul 1, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I've been on it, can't remember how long it takes. But one leg journeys are my preference as getting to a train station in London from where we live takes almost an hour.


The steam train is just a "heritage" line - it doesn't connect with anything.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

ska invita said:


> im not sure i would swim too near London (southend for example)...tbh the sea is pretty polluted all around the south east coasts... even in places as far as cornwall it can be bad on certain days.


 
 However swimming with a 3 year old is paddling so I can put up with a lot. Even in SA we had some serious pollution problems where I grew up, despite the most beautiful coastline in the country and miles of pristine beach.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

Thora said:


> The steam train is just a "heritage" line - it doesn't connect with anything.


 

I remember going on a funny line when I went to a Bangface Weekender, maybe it wasn't that. I think for a day trip I just want easy as possible to get to beach, no extras.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2013)

its not terrible...but it does leave you wanting to take a shower! Surfers against Sewage have done good work on this
heres a map with hotspots and live warnings
http://www.sas.org.uk/map/
Southend is a no-go as far as im concerned


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2013)

if its just paddling maybe forget about sand and just go somewhere closer on in surrey/kent?
there is camber sands too...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 1, 2013)

Broadstairs obviously. About an hour and a half or two hours by train and a ten minute toddle from the train station. Nice sandy beach, sometimes busy but quiet spaces to be found if you walk a little bit. It's my sandy daytrip of choice


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2013)

RedDragon said:


>


 
insane picture!! there are even people paddling in the thames there...and this when the thames was still a heavily working river. fags from the doctors and swimming in the thames, the good old days


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Broadstairs obviously. About an hour and a half or two hours by train and a ten minute toddle from the train station. Nice sandy beach, sometimes busy but quiet spaces to be found if you walk a little bit. It's my sandy daytrip of choice


 

That sounds good, thanks. I know you have a child too so ease will be at the forefront of your choice. Where does the train go from?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Broadstairs obviously. About an hour and a half or two hours by train and a ten minute toddle from the train station. Nice sandy beach, sometimes busy but quiet spaces to be found if you walk a little bit. It's my sandy daytrip of choice


Sorry to be a killjoy but broadstairs is a bit of a sewage hotspot: http://www.sas.org.uk/map/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 1, 2013)

ska invita said:


> if its just paddling maybe forget about sand and just go somewhere closer on in surrey/kent?
> there is camber sands too...


 
on a nice day there's little better than camber sands within a train journey from london.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Sorry to be a killjoy but broadstairs is a bit of a sewage hotspot: http://www.sas.org.uk/map/


 

So's the entire south coast from that map, as you said earlier.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> on a nice day there's little better than camber sands within a train journey from london.


 

Camber Sands is lovely. How long is the journey  and from which station? I've only ever driven there so have not seen a nearby train station.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 1, 2013)

go to Rye from london (think it's Victoria), about hour 20, then get a cab to Camber Sands.  Cab will cost you about 15 quid, possibly less if you get a nice cabby or arrange a return pick up, it's a ten minute cab ride but otherwise you need to get a bus which are about every half hour from next to the station.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> go to Rye from london (think it's Victoria), about hour 20, then get a cab to Camber Sands. Cab will cost you about 15 quid, possibly less if you get a nice cabby or arrange a return pick up, it's a ten minute cab ride but otherwise you need to get a bus which are about every half hour from next to the station.


 

Also doable. Can spring to a cab for special occasions. Leaving from Victoria is also attractive.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 1, 2013)

ska invita said:


> <snip>i wonder if fresh water river swimming is the way to go, but ive yet to find a good spot in the south east ---- the water's clean up in scotland but fucking freezing.
> 
> 
> ...sigh...id love to be on holiday right now....for a month...or seven.....


 
There's a clean enough river or two in SW Herts which might suit you, and the park they run through (Cassiobury) is maybe 5 minutes walk from Watford Met tube.  Mind you, the water is quite cool even in summer and probably better for messing around on an inflatable, wading, or paddling (the shallows seem to hold more warmth from the river bed).  Shame about the cost of getting there from S London.  The Grand Union canal also runs through that park and is relatively clean (compared with industrial canals) but don't even think about swimming in it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> go to Rye from london (think it's Victoria), about hour 20, then get a cab to Camber Sands. Cab will cost you about 15 quid, possibly less if you get a nice cabby or arrange a return pick up, it's a ten minute cab ride but otherwise you need to get a bus which are about every half hour from next to the station.


 
bus is Stagecoach 100 - timetable here (opens as PDF) map here

Rye is on the Ashford - Hastings line, so involves a change of train from London


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 1, 2013)

Bournemouth is the choice I would make. It is quite a long rail journey but there are good beaches and the place is much more lively than you might expect. It is not all old people waiting to die. I have been there several times for trade union conferences and I liked it when I got a chance to get out and look at the place.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 1, 2013)

Tooting Lido has a good kids' paddling pool.


----------



## ash (Jul 1, 2013)

S





RedDragon said:


> Bournemouth is probably closet to what you're looking for - particularly if you head towards Sandbanks.



Sandbanks is a fair way from Bournemouth train station you can get off at Branksome (3 miles) but that means getting a slower stopper train or a faster train to Poole (also about 3 miles from sandbanks) and a bus.  You can get a bus from Bournemouth (4 miles) some of the buses are open top.  sandbanks and the isle of purbeck (a chain ferry ride from Sandbanks) have amazing beaches.  Mudeford and hengistbury head (London side of Bournemouth) has great beaches as well and good crab fishing. P


----------



## wrysmile (Jul 1, 2013)

nagapie said:


> No fake beaches please. I am South African and have never quite adapted to the fact that most of the beaches in this country don't have fine white sand and warm sea.



*high fives* And Brighton is NOT a beach, it's a large amount of pebbles by some water.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2013)

nagapie said:


> So's the entire south coast from that map, as you said earlier.


yeah but theres being a few miles downstream from somewhere and right by three sewage pipes....broadstairs also has a pipe that opens up 3 km out to sea, but that can wash back. Im sure it'll be fine, just dont drink it!!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2013)

Greebo said:


> There's a clean enough river or two in SW Herts which might suit you, and the park they run through (Cassiobury) is maybe 5 minutes walk from Watford Met tube. Mind you, the water is quite cool even in summer and probably better for messing around on an inflatable, wading, or paddling (the shallows seem to hold more warmth from the river bed). Shame about the cost of getting there from S London. The Grand Union canal also runs through that park and is relatively clean (compared with industrial canals) but don't even think about swimming in it.


sounds great, any chance of a link? PM if you want to keep it secret!! ive found it on google maps but cant see the rivers, jsut the Union
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?clie...51&ei=Q_XRUbn3M6Om0wXpu4CQCg&ved=0CKMBEPwSMAA

ive posted it before but i think we should fill all the canals in with concrete and make a bicycle superhighway - they've served their purpose and the still water in them is rank and canal boats are just big diesel polluting tug boats. Who's with me? Who's got some concrete?


----------



## rover07 (Jul 1, 2013)

Stop faffing about and jump on the train to Brighton. 1 hour direct train, 5 min walk, you're on the beach. 

Done 

Low tide, 12-2pm tomorrow, there will be sand. Kids paddling pool and sand play area by West Pier.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 1, 2013)

nagapie said:


> That sounds good, thanks. I know you have a child too so ease will be at the forefront of your choice. Where does the train go from?


Not sure, think it now goes from St Pancras or Euston o summat like that. 
Yeah, it's a nice easy stroll downhill to get to the beach and not too bad coming back up it, a little it steep but it ain't that big hill in Brighton...


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 1, 2013)

If you go at low tide, Seaford, Bexhill and Cooden Beach are sandy (but pebbly at high tide) and are all 5 minutes walk from a station with a direct train to Victoria (although in the case of Seaford it usually requires a 5 minute change at Lewes).

It is obligatory to post on this thread if you go for a swim.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 1, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Sorry to be a killjoy but broadstairs is a bit of a sewage hotspot: http://www.sas.org.uk/map/


What? I thought I was one f those blue flag beaches 
Oh well, it's better than the Thames right?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's more about Camber http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...london-to-a-sandy-beach.311344/#post-12297944

Where do you live? There's a cross country train line from Brighton to Rye, you might not need to go via London.

London trains go from Victoria, Charing Cross and St Pancras. The Victoria and CX ones take at least 1 hr 45 mins, some take 2 hrs 10 mins. The St Pancras ones only take 1 hr 12 mins, they're high speed to Ashford, nearly as fast as a Eurostar, then you change to a normal train. The high speed part of the journey costs a bit extra.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 1, 2013)

Camber Sands is gorgeous - lovely bike ride from Rye too on the National Bike route (although I appreciate that's not much good for you).  We did Broadstairs during half term and had a really lovely time - good beach for toddlers because there's a great crab fishing pool and rock pools and beach swings etc.  O loved it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2013)

Joss bay - you can cab it from Broadstairs - its only 10 mins away - best beach near to London IMO

would offer a lift on saurday, but have a full car Im afraid- but if  you can come along and share our wonderful Spanish Tortilla sanwiches ....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 1, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> Joss bay - you can cab it from Broadstairs - its only 10 mins away - best beach near to London IMO


 

ah - we went there too... in the rain sadly.. but lots of fun looking for crabs.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2013)

theres only one shopette on the beach, but it does sell chips and kiss me quick hats- and a surf school- but its got none of the day tripper piss artistry of some places cos its a bit out of town


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 1, 2013)

oh fuck, PT is right, there is a change at Ashford, i forgot all about that.  sorry nagapie.



Puddy_Tat said:


> bus is Stagecoach 100 - timetable here (opens as PDF) map here
> 
> Rye is on the Ashford - Hastings line, so involves a change of train from London


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> oh fuck, PT is right, there is a change at Ashford, i forgot all about that. sorry nagapie.


 
alternative would be to do the bus from hastings if that would be a simpler journey - quite a nice scenic ride, and it seems to be (at least in part) double deck buses.

stagecoach tend to do fairly reasonably priced 'anywhere all day' type tickets.







depends if the son would enjoy or be bored silly by a bus ride like that.

(the little steam railway - romney hythe & dymchurch - is a possible diversion if it's persisting down.)


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 1, 2013)

Bugger the bus, get the Javelin!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2013)

ska invita said:


> sounds great, any chance of a link? PM if you want to keep it secret!! ive found it on google maps but cant see the rivers, jsut the Union


You'd probably need to look at a large scale OS map, covering Watford. The rivers to look for are the Colne and the Gade (that should make it easier for you to look them up).

To reach the stretch which I'm thinking of, you need to turn left out of Watford Met station and walk to the end of that road (you should end up at one of the carparks for Cassiobury Park). Then turn left again and keep walking more or less straight ahead. AFAIK there isn't a path between the carpark and the river, you'll have to walk across the grass. Be warned, there are swans. If you go on a summer weekend, you should easily find that river bank because a lot of people aim for it. I'm not sure how easy it'd be to swim in as an adult because the depth varies between about 18" and at least a few feet.

BTW the water in that local stretch of the canal (partly fed by the rivers) is clean enough for canoeists and anglers, but the frequent locks and the canal bottom make it extremely unsafe for swimming.


----------



## Winot (Jul 2, 2013)

nagapie said:


> It really is an arse getting out of London without a car for day trips, I am getting a license this year if it kills me.



It's an arse getting out of London with a car too.


----------



## Winot (Jul 2, 2013)

More helpfully, take a look at Margate. Proper English sandy beach with donkey rides. Train station right next to beach. Less than 2 hours direct from Victoria. And it's got the Turner Contemporary if that's your kind of thing.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 2, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> If you don't mind a bit more travel you can go London to Bournemouth direct from Waterloo. Plenty of sand there.



Good idea. But about 1hr 45mins from Waterloo, though.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 2, 2013)

ash said:


> S
> 
> Sandbanks is a fair way from Bournemouth train station you can get off at Branksome (3 miles) but that means getting a slower stopper train or a faster train to Poole (also about 3 miles from sandbanks) and a bus. You can get a bus from Bournemouth (4 miles) some of the buses are open top. sandbanks and the isle of purbeck (a chain ferry ride from Sandbanks) have amazing beaches. Mudeford and hengistbury head (London side of Bournemouth) has great beaches as well and good crab fishing. P


 
If you want to go to Hengistbury Head and Mudeford then don't go all the way to Bournemouth central, get off the train at Christchurch. It's a lovely town on the river and you can walk to the Head across the fields - or get a boat from the quay to Mudeford.

I have been many times as I had relatives in the area and I still try to go for the day from London once a year. It's my favourite spot as not so many people know about it and it doesn't get as busy as Bournemouth so you can always find a quite space. Not sure how interesting it would be for a youngster though.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 2, 2013)

How about Westgate-on-Sea (less than 2 hours from Victoria) and about a ten minute walk to the beach from the station.


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 2, 2013)

This thread made me want to go to the beach today. But the weather is crap again. AGAIN.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 2, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> This thread made me want to go to the beach today. But the weather is crap again. AGAIN.


 
Saturday is when the cool kids are beaching it. The squares have cried off cos the rugby is on...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2013)

nagapie said:


> You have to, like for Southend, get to Liverpool St. So is Frinton or Southend quicker?


 
Southend is also on the Fenchurch Street line


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 2, 2013)

I bet the weather on Saturday will be crap too.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 2, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Tooting Lido has a good kids' paddling pool.


 

I love Tooting Lido but I want some beach. Mind you I haven't gone there this year so good you reminded me.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 2, 2013)

rover07 said:


> Stop faffing about and jump on the train to Brighton. 1 hour direct train, 5 min walk, you're on the beach.
> 
> Done
> 
> Low tide, 12-2pm tomorrow, there will be sand. Kids paddling pool and sand play area by West Pier.


 

It really is my easiest option, but god I hate pebbles on a beach.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 2, 2013)

plus the place smells of chip fat


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't like sharing a beach. Camber for me, at the quiet end.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> I bet the weather on Saturday will be crap too.


 
Just seen it.  Looks like weather great all weekend


----------



## scifisam (Jul 3, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Southend is also on the Fenchurch Street line



And direct from West Ham, which is on various tube lines including the Jubilee.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2013)

scifisam said:


> And direct from West Ham, which is on various tube lines including the Jubilee.


 
Yeah, lots of stops on the District Line and the Fenchurch Line is actually shorter than the Liverpool St line (well it used to be anyway).  Southend Central Station is more central as well and it's just a short walk through town to the seafront


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 3, 2013)

Broadstairs: the beach is straight down the road from the station, just walk downhill until you get there. Busy in good weather, and is a resot beach - but I think there is a good bus service to neighbouring places such as Joss Bay posted above. Broadstairs is a lovely old fashioned resort.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 3, 2013)

Folkestone is only 40 mins from St Pancras now, with the super duper Javelin train. And it has a sandy beach 'n stuff http://www.urban75.org/photos/kent/folkestone-02.html


----------



## nagapie (Jul 3, 2013)

I just realised I will need to buy a sun umbrella, there's no way I can go to the beach for a whole day trip without one.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 3, 2013)

ska invita - that map doesn't say anything about broadstairs being a sewage hotspot. It's the cleanest bit of coast in England so you're the one talking sewage: http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kentonline/news/Blue-flag-beaches-1006/

nagapie - viking bay is actually a really nice proper sandy beach - 2hrs from victoria/1h20 from st p. PM me if you're going to come down - I'll be at the beach all weekend. I'll probably go early to joss bay on sunday but will bimble down to viking on saturday at some point 

ETA: you can borrow my little pop up tent to sit in


----------



## nagapie (Jul 3, 2013)

trashpony said:


> nagapie - viking bay is actually a really nice proper sandy beach - 2hrs from victoria/1h20 from st p. PM me if you're going to come down - I'll be at the beach all weekend. I'll probably go early to joss bay on sunday but will bimble down to viking on saturday at some point


 
It won't be this weekend as something else has cropped up, but I think Broadstairs definitely soon! And some of the others. I have the whole summer as we are only away for a few days here and there. The weather better last!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 3, 2013)

We're here most of the summer although I'm working for a lot of it so let me know - don't come in folk week because it's a bit scary (and weird) x It had b


----------



## suki456 (Jul 3, 2013)

Brighton? less than an hour on the fast train.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 3, 2013)

trashpony said:


> ska invita - that map doesn't say anything about broadstairs being a sewage hotspot. It's the cleanest bit of coast in England so you're the one talking sewage: http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kentonline/news/Blue-flag-beaches-1006/


 
the map mentions several sewer overflows in the vicinity and that stretch of the sea has much commercial traffic. 
BBCs Panorama backs that up as a hotspot
http://www.bbc.co.uk/panorama/hi/front_page/newsid_8234000/8234631.stm
check their map

Regarding sewage overflows i think it all depends what else is going on as to how much "action" those overflows are getting - hence losing its flags in 2011. Clean beaches and facilities are one thing, clean water another, and that can change day to day.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 4, 2013)

It would be easier to list those beaches which didn't have CSOs nearby  

It does seem to contradict the blue flag criteria which is about water quality as well as the beach itself.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 6, 2013)

Wish I was going to the beach this weekend! What a scorcher. 

Instead I will be doing the London thang of bbqs and picnics, could be worse I guess


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 6, 2013)

I live in Poole and work in Bournemouth. The beaches are Blue flag and run over 7 miles of sand, the easiest part of the beach to get to from the train station is to come out of the train station, turn right towards Lansdown, signposted town, Lansdown, ( go past asda ), then turn left at Lansdown roundabout (big kfc there) and walk down the hill with the Bath hotel on your left and the Pavilion on your right, and hey ho there's sea and sand and a pier ( BIC, Pier, Pavilion, beach all signposted anyways for walkers).

From Waterloo it's 2 hrs, and about 15-20 min walk from the train station to the beach - then if you wanted to see sandbanks, approach the pier turn right onto the prom and just keep walking, it's one massive beach, alternatively for Hengistbury head just turn left on the prom - or take the roadtrain in either direction.

Bournemouth beach gets very very busy when the weather is like this so be prepared.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I just realised I will need to buy a sun umbrella, there's no way I can go to the beach for a whole day trip without one.


 
Just wait 'til you get there, then you don't have to carry it down with you, only back


----------



## nagapie (Jul 6, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just wait 'til you get there, then you don't have to carry it down with you, only back


 

Would be better. Or hiring, even better still if they do that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Would be better. Or hiring, even better still if they do that.


 
Can't help you with that.  Lots of places have deckchair hire, but not sure about umbrellas


----------



## discokermit (Jul 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Of course you would all be better people if you'd offer to drive me and the small one there, I can always dream.


have you got a car seat for adam?


----------



## nagapie (Jul 6, 2013)

discokermit said:


> have you got a car seat for adam?


 

Yeah. 

Will you teach me to drive, I know how much you hate shit drivers on the road


----------



## discokermit (Jul 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Will you teach me to drive, I know how much you hate shit drivers on the road


i've got two weeks off at the beginning of august, i might be up for a road trip.

not sure the jag is an ideal learner car though!


----------



## nagapie (Jul 6, 2013)

discokermit said:


> i've got two weeks off at the beginning of august, i might be up for a road trip.
> 
> not sure the jag is an ideal learner car though!


 

Shit, I forgot you had a jag. Definitely shouldn't drive that

Be good to see you if you're down. I am in London until the 10th August. And as you know, always up for a road trip to the beach. I'm pregnant though, so not getting into a swimsuit.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 6, 2013)

ok, we'll make a plan nearer the date then.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 6, 2013)

trashpony said:


> ska invita - that map doesn't say anything about broadstairs being a sewage hotspot. It's the cleanest bit of coast in England so you're the one talking sewage: http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kentonline/news/Blue-flag-beaches-1006/
> 
> nagapie - viking bay is actually a really nice proper sandy beach - 2hrs from victoria/1h20 from st p. PM me if you're going to come down - I'll be at the beach all weekend. I'll probably go early to joss bay on sunday but will bimble down to viking on saturday at some point
> 
> ETA: you can borrow my little pop up tent to sit in


We are coming down tomorrow, I wanted to check out Joss bay (or any other part quiet stretch you could recommend) but how would we get to joss bay from the station with as little walking as possible?


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 6, 2013)

Who fancies a meet on the beach some time?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 6, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Who fancies a meet on the beach some time?


I do


----------



## nagapie (Jul 7, 2013)

I do.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 7, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> We are coming down tomorrow, I wanted to check out Joss bay (or any other part quiet stretch you could recommend) but how would we get to joss bay from the station with as little walking as possible?


Easiest one to get to is to come out of the station, cross and get the number 8 bus outside the newsagents (towards Margate) and get off at the pub called the Nineteenth Hole in Kingsgate. Walk down Percy Avenue and Botany Bay is at the end of the road. Takes about 10 mins on the bus, 5 mins walk 

Botany Bay is a nicer beach than Joss IMO


----------



## Maggot (Jul 7, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Who fancies a meet on the beach some time?


 
Me.


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 7, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I do





nagapie said:


> I do.





Maggot said:


> Me.





gaijingirl said:


> we do


 
Oh well in that case maybe we should do something. I've never been to Joss Bay, maybe there would be nice. Then trashpony and foal could come along too.

This time I might check the tide tables as the last time I organised a trip to the beach (Cuckmere Haven) it was low tide which made swimming a bit difficult.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 7, 2013)

I have to work Saturday mornings, so would prefer Sundays.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 7, 2013)

It's lovely but if the weather is nice, you need to get your arses in gear because it was packed today with massive queues for the shop/loo. You can swim even at low tide (I did today) and you can buy chips. Although there's now a bar on Viking Bay 

Also at low tide, you can walk round to Kingsgate Bay which is deserted and has caves


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Who fancies a meet on the beach some time?


 

we do


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 7, 2013)

trashpony said:


> It's lovely but if the weather is nice, you need to get your arses in gear because it was packed today with massive queues for the shop/loo. You can swim even at low tide (I did today) and you can buy chips. Although there's now a bar on Viking Bay
> 
> Also at low tide, you can walk round to Kingsgate Bay which is deserted and has caves


 

KIngsgate doesnt have any parking does it ? a bit quieter than Joss


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 7, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Easiest one to get to is to come out of the station, cross and get the number 8 bus outside the newsagents (towards Margate) and get off at the pub called the Nineteenth Hole in Kingsgate. Walk down Percy Avenue and Botany Bay is at the end of the road. Takes about 10 mins on the bus, 5 mins walk
> 
> Botany Bay is a nicer beach than Joss IMO


That's a good tip, cheers. We didn't do that today, we didn't have much time as we only went for the afternoon but I think I will investigate your bus service a little and do that or a further trip during the summer holidays.
When we srrive at our usual spot the tide was in and i though our trip wouod be wasted but we went down to Louisa bay and then a little further on and had a great afternoon. I love broadstairs.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 7, 2013)

Maggot said:


> I have to work Saturday mornings, so would prefer Sundays.


Yeah, we do Activities on Saturdays so Sunday would suit me better too.


----------



## zenie (Jul 9, 2013)

I am aiming for Friday at the beach unless I am needed by a mate.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 4, 2013)

interesting read here:
Revealed: how UK water companies are polluting Britain's rivers and beaches
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/aug/03/water-companies-polluting-rivers-beaches


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 4, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Who fancies a meet on the beach some time?


Beach meet anytime soon? 
theres always cooden beach for straightforwatdness....


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 5, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Beach meet anytime soon?
> theres always cooden beach for straightforwatdness....


Yes! I don't know when though, it's all got a bit complicated now as you know. I will have a think.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 5, 2013)

I know
anyone else up for a beach trip
left to myself it would be seaford or coiden beach just cos i know the trains there
if someone else can organise to another beach I'd be up for that


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 5, 2013)

Seaford would be good I think - 5 minutes from the station, Morrisons for picnic supplies and booze, Dom's cafe place on the beach for ice cream, pubs for after.

Also: 1h30 ish from Victoria, changing at Lewes. Advance tickets £17.50 return but presumably railcard discounts apply. Or there are other group/daysave tickets that might be cheaper.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 5, 2013)

I would like to go to the seaside thankyou please.


----------



## FNG (Aug 7, 2013)

Sherringham Carnival this week






L & B at Yesterdays Pram Race after wiping out for the second consecutive year!


----------



## JTG (Aug 7, 2013)

nagapie said:


> No fake beaches please. I am South African and have never quite adapted to the fact that most of the beaches in this country don't have fine white sand and warm sea.


*remembers the temperatures off Cape Town*


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 8, 2013)

The good thing about cold water is that man-eating shark species tend to avoid it. That's not to say that cold water is completely sharksafe. Great whites live in it and although they don't like the taste of humans they have bad eyesight and bite people in the hope that they might be seals.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 8, 2013)

JTG said:


> *remembers the temperatures off Cape Town*


 
But I'm from the Indian Ocean side not Cape Town so I am used to warm water with lovely waves. Although I have learnt to jump in and out of the water on the Cape Town beaches.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 22, 2014)

Does anyone know of any good beaches on the Essex side of London? I have a car and don't really fancy Southend.....

Camber looks great but a bit far.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2014)

spitfire said:


> Does anyone know of any good beaches on the Essex side of London? I have a car and don't really fancy Southend.....
> 
> Camber looks great but a bit far.



There's a bit more sand and fewer pebbles towards Shoebury.  Not a particularly exciting area though, but much quieter than Southend


----------



## spitfire (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Minnie, I was looking at Shoeburyness, looks OK. Any idea what the coast is like going north from there?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2014)

Not sure.  I used to live in Thorpe Bay and only ever walked as far as East Beach.  Not sure what happens to the beach after that as that used to belong to the MoD 

There's another Southender on here, hopefully he'll be able to help


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2014)

spitfire - if the tide's out, you can walk out to the old Mulberry Harbour


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2014)

Not sure if Shoebury East Beach is open

ROCHFORD and Southend East MP James Duddridge has welcomed the military search for explosives on Shoebury East Beach.

*The Conservative submitted four written Commons questions demanding to know when all unexploded ordnance would be cleared from the beach before the Ministry of Defence agreed to take action. 


 The Royal Navy Southern Diving Group completed a two-day survey of the beach this week, after 15 mortar and artillery shells and a dozen machine guns were uncovered in 13 days at the end of April, and will report its findings to Southend Council in the next fortnight. *

Mr Duddridge said: “All residents, business owners, councillors and visitors are keen to see East Beach reopened as soon as it is safe to do so. My parliamentary colleague, and minister of state for the Ministry of Defence, Mark Francois MP, is well aware of the issue and I will be providing him an update so we both do all we can to facilitate any clearance operation required, as swiftly as possible, so the beach can be reopened.”


----------



## spitfire (Jul 22, 2014)

That looks like fun, we could have a treasure hunt!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2014)

spitfire said:


> That looks like fun, we could have a treasure hunt!



You're not trying to off the wife and kids are you?  

I'll keep my ears open for a boom!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2014)

Seriously though' there are lots of unexploded ordnance washed up there and found on the beaches or in the mud. When I lived there in the 70s it wasn't at all unusual to hear bombs being exploded.  There was also the artillery range there as well.  Not sure how regularly things are found nowadays though


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 22, 2014)

spitfire said:


> Does anyone know of any good beaches on the Essex side of London? I have a car and don't really fancy Southend.....
> 
> Camber looks great but a bit far.


Leigh on Sea looked pretty nice passing through on the train.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks rutabowa, that was my girlfriend's suggestion which prompted me to look for alternatives. Maybe it was the best one? I'll have a lookie.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 22, 2014)

Chalkwell, the next station along the coast looked ok too... sandy beach.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 22, 2014)

... tho i'd be tempted to go by train rather than car as it's only 40 mins from fenchurch st station


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> Leigh on Sea looked pretty nice passing through on the train.



Old Leigh is nice, but if you have walking difficulties, parts of it are quite hilly.  Nice if you like the smell of cockles though 

Beach ain't great though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> ... tho i'd be tempted to go by train rather than car as it's only 40 mins from fenchurch st station



Trains must have got faster since I lived there 

You can use Liverpool Street station as well but that only takes you to Southend Victoria Station so Fenchurch Street is better if you want the other stations


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2014)

spitfire said:


> Thanks rutabowa, that was my girlfriend's suggestion which prompted me to look for alternatives. Maybe it was the best one? I'll have a lookie.



Leigh was actually voted the best town to live in for London commuters a few years ago.  Hard to believe really, considering what a nightmare of a journey commuters often had from that particular line


----------



## hipipol (Jul 26, 2014)

Hinton Admiral, 2hrs 15 by train from waterloo, 15 quid day return at the moment
2 ks from the beach at Highcliff, where there are NO SHOPS and thus few other peeps
Nice sand beach that reaches from there to Bournemouth
Thinking about it for the morrow


----------



## spitfire (Jul 28, 2014)

Took the plunge for Camber, was well worth the effort.

nick h. gave a very handy map on another thread. Thanks nick. Loads of space further down from the main bit. 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/camber-sands.226226/


----------



## Maggot (Jul 28, 2014)

Were you there yesterday, cos I was. 

We walked from Rye to the quiet part of the beach.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 28, 2014)

We were there Saturday. How long does the walk take from Rye?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 28, 2014)

It's about 3 miles, so should take an hour if you walk quickly, or an hour and 20 if you keep stopping to look at things like we did.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2014)

Well im off this weekend and have never used fenchurch st station, so im of to the end of the line, shoeburyness and hoping to do an hour or two walk, maybe coming back via southend or a circular walk in foulness area. Is it foul? Any recomendations?


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2017)

Not safe to swim in Clacton or Margate
UK bathing water ranks next from last in EU beach table
Not to mention 20 other beaches in the UK

Ill be having as swim in Hastings this weekend


----------



## trashpony (May 23, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Not safe to swim in Clacton or Margate
> UK bathing water ranks next from last in EU beach table
> Not to mention 20 other beaches in the UK
> 
> Ill be having as swim in Hastings this weekend


That's really old news - Walpole Bay (which isn't a designated bathing site and is 1.5 miles from Margate main sands) always has really awful water quality and has done for years - there's a sewage pumping station above the beach


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2017)

after brexit , we will not appear anywhere in that list.

see- there is a plus side to leaving the EU


----------



## trashpony (May 23, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> after brexit , we will not appear anywhere in that list.
> 
> see- there is a plus side to leaving the EU


We'll all have gently marinated in a sludge of our own shit instead


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2017)

trashpony said:


> That's really old news - Walpole Bay (which isn't a designated bathing site and is 1.5 miles from Margate main sands) always has really awful water quality and has done for years - there's a sewage pumping station above the beach


its a fresh bunch of tests though

has anyone swum in hampstead ponds recently? Ive never tried it...is it grim?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 23, 2017)

ska invita said:


> its a fresh bunch of tests though
> 
> has anyone swum in hampstead ponds recently? Ive never tried it...is it grim?


its fine.	Its a silty swim so you get out looking a bit green 
But lovely
I know people say its not that clean but it feels lovely to swim in natural water without chlorine or salt - are you going to mixed or mens pond?  Never been to the mens pond for obv reasons but swum in the mixed
you'll be fine


----------



## trashpony (May 23, 2017)

ska invita said:


> its a fresh bunch of tests though
> 
> has anyone swum in hampstead ponds recently? Ive never tried it...is it grim?


To be really picky, those stats are from last year - it's just the collated report that's just been published. They publish water testing results weekly in our local rag here 

Hampstead Ponds are lovely - really clean. The ladies' pond is nicest but I don't suppose that's much good to you


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> its fine.	Its a silty swim so you get out looking a bit green
> But lovely
> I know people say its not that clean but it feels lovely to swim in natural water without chlorine or salt - are you going to mixed or mens pond?  Never been to the mens pond for obv reasons but swum in the mixed
> you'll be fine


im going to give it a shot...never really been around hampstead heath, or any of the old pubs around there...marking it up for one day this summer....

will report back on hastings


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Not safe to swim in Clacton or Margate
> UK bathing water ranks next from last in EU beach table
> Not to mention 20 other beaches in the UK
> 
> Ill be having as swim in Hastings this weekend



To be fair, the oil refinery that is Canvey is just down stream, Gravesend recycling centre is just around the corner and it's where London use to pump all it's effluence out to!


----------

